# Hauling goats in the back of a P/U truck



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

I'm thinking about constructing some kind of rack to hopefully safely haul goats in the back of my truck. I'm looking for plans or pictures or something. I hope to build it out of wood and utilize the holes in the sides of the bed. Any help or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I just bought the biggest dog kennel I could afford. Wah-lah, new goat hauler that even folds up for storage and is light enough for even me to load and unload.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Probably a good call. I have a fairly big pet carrier that I have already hauled goats in, but they get really cranky in it. I'm fixin to take a drive an hour away and maybe buying several goats. I'll go to Petsmart and see just what they have.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I know some of the caprine supply cos sell them made to fit a small or large pickup bed but they are expensive about 500 bucks. http://www.caprinesupply.com/shop/?...f&ps_session=44be3e1ac1b02903e87681902b98fb60 That is one I have seen them from other suppliers also.


----------



## Kingsmeadow (May 30, 2011)

PetSmart and Petco are going to be spending too. I recommend a place like Tractor Supply. I Have recently been looking for a larger kennel for one of my dogs and have found the lowest prices at Tractor Supply. Walmart also offers good prices.


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

You can find used pet crates often on craigslist for really good deals. I always just use crates in the back of my truck...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

With my boer goats it is hard to use pet crates so we built a box out of wood that just slides in the back of the truck if i think of it i will get a picture tomorrow when it is light out.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can easily and cheaply convert a couple cattle panels into a crate to fit in a pick up bed...and it's easy enough to anchor it down in the bed with ratchet straps. A 16X5 cattle panel is around $30...2 would be able to be cut to fit in a 8 foot bed, anchored at the corners with a few "quick links", a set of ratchet straps and a $3 tarp would definately be cheaper than buying a "large size" dog crate.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am a recyle freak when it comes to this kind of stuff..
What about pallets? They come in different sizes, VERY VERY HANDY...and best of all...they are FREE  We make everything out of pallets here....Our barn frame is made out of pallets!, I have a temporary pallet fence blocking the entrance to my backyard so I can keep some goats back there overnight.
I have boer and boer crosses and nobody has ever gotten over the pallets...But of course being in a vehicle I'd recommend having something over the top or at least make sure it's tall enough they can't bounce out of there LOL


----------



## Steve (Mar 12, 2011)

i made one out of some small boards,all 1"x4" pine just nailed up a box about 4'x6',leaving a 4 inch gap between them.It is heavy but i can back my truck up to it and load it.Works for my boers.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Great stuff, everybody. Thank you so much. Do you have any pictures, Steve?


----------



## Kingsmeadow (May 30, 2011)

I have to agree with HoosierShadow on this. Our goats barn and chicken coop is made out of pallets. They are a very useful and cheap item.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What I do, and it is very universal. Go on Craigs list, and look for a topper. I got three so far for free. I haul aeveral in that when I need more room. When people around here know it is for goats, they tend to give them to you or reduce the price.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 15, 2011)

I bought a used truck topper for $40 on Craigslist. Works great. I drilled holes in the side with a hole saw and put soffit vents in for ventalation.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The cheap canopy idea makes perfect sense. Good call.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We found a used cap. Had I to do it over again I would have waited for one tall enough that I wouldnt have to bend over while back there.
Cattle panels is a great idea! You wouldnt want to use wood on this side of the mountains!


----------

